# If you were Morey, would you do this?



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=532~429&teams=17~10&te=&cash=

Personally, I would.

After seeing how the Rockets could perform tonight versus the Grizzlies, I would do this trade in a heartbeat.

In fact, Kidd almost got another trips-dubs tonight. Amazing!

The only factors I am concerned about is Kidd's age and points per game.

Imagine the Rockets starters consisting of:

Kidd
Wells
Battier
Scola
Yao

And overall team:

Kidd/Brooks/Alston
Wells/Francis/James
Battier/Snyder
Scola/Hayes
Yao/Deke

That's a good team. 


What are your thoughts, guys, if the Rockets made a trade like this?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

It depends on how desperate we are. I would do it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS you forgot Head

Kidd/Alston
Wells/Head
Battier/Snyder
Scola/Hayes
Yao/Mutombo

Would be our extended rotation.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hell yea go Kidd!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

that would make no sense for the Nets


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> that would make no sense for the Nets


But plenty for Houston  yah I know, but I can still dream though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

no i wouldn't do it. throw in alston from the rockets and sean williams and a pick from the nets and i'd start thinking about it.

nets would have to run some small(tmac or jefferson at pf) or big(tmac or vince at pg) lineups to get their best guys on the court so not sure if they'd do it or not.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> no i wouldn't do it. throw in alston from the rockets and sean williams and a pick from the nets and i'd start thinking about it.


Uh, the Nets would MOST definitely NOT do that. Sean Williams is a promising rookie. Why would they want Alston anyways, and lose a pick in the process?


I am just throwing this out there to see what you guys think.

I wish this trade would happen though, although the Nets really would have to be crazy to pull this trade trigger.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

McGrady to Nets
Kidd to Rockets
Carter Collins to Grizzlies
Gasol Stoudemire to Nets

Opinions?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Would I do this trade? No. Why? Because I'm a homer and I would hate having to root for the Nets too.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Besides, it doesn't make sense for the Nets. :biggrin:


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

hroz said:


> McGrady to Nets
> Kidd to Rockets
> Carter Collins to Grizzlies
> Gasol Stoudemire to Nets
> ...


 grizz already have perimeter players in miller and gay, now you want carter to join them?? and collins is dead weight....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It doesn't even make sense. Kidd can't play with Yao and the rest of the players that we have currently. We don't have high flying wingmen. If you just want a guy to deliver the ball, Aaron Brooks can do that. Trading for Kidd using McGrady is stupid. Kidd can't shoot the ball well. Like TMac, his attitude is questionable from time to time.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Kidd, even though he is averaging right now like hell, is too old for the team. 1-2 years max and he has to retire.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> It doesn't even make sense. Kidd can't play with Yao and the rest of the players that we have currently. We don't have high flying wingmen. If you just want a guy to deliver the ball, Aaron Brooks can do that. Trading for Kidd using McGrady is stupid. Kidd can't shoot the ball well. Like TMac, his attitude is questionable from time to time.


Kidd's shooting isnt horrific (compared to a rafer) and he unlike alston, head, tmac, or any other guard on this team, he makes smart decisions will the ball in the half court and on the break. He doesnt take bad shots, he knows how to get the ball to guys in a place where they can score or do something with it. He understands the game of basketball better than every perimeter player on the rockets combined and would know how to move the ball around yao


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Would be interesting. I think Kidd and Yao could mesh well together, although Kidd would have to get used to a slower style of game.

Carter and TMac reunited? That would be fun to watch, and would sell tickets. Nets could then trade RJ for a quality 5 and try with the 2 cousins instead of the big 3.

And to the guy who wanted Sean Williams as well? Get real. Theres is 0 chance of that happening.


----------

